# How Soon To Make



## Jaccart789 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello. To you veteran soapers... is it too early to start making soap for a craft fair in January? Do scents typically hold up well? I ask because some of my older bars from last November has barely any scent. Now it was only one particular fragrance as I don't have any other older bars to compare too because I have gave everything away since then. What do you think? Too early to start making soap for the craft fair in January?


----------



## LuckyStar (Jul 13, 2014)

I wouldn't say its too early at all, unless some of your recipes are prone to dos over long periods of time.   The only soaps i've made that have significantly lost their scent in the span of 8+ months has been citrus scents, but that's really my fault for not using any real base notes, lol. 

If you do some castile  now it should be pretty nice come January


----------



## Jaccart789 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you LuckyStar for your input.


----------



## Pamela (Jul 13, 2014)

I try and keep a journal of my scents and how long they last, have only had a few that didn't hold up well after 6+ months.  Have many that are over a year and still going strong


----------



## LuckyStar (Jul 13, 2014)

Pamela said:


> I try and keep a journal of my scents and how long they last, have only had a few that didn't hold up well after 6+ months.  Have many that are over a year and still going strong



Literally everyone who knows i have one finds the fact that i have a soap journal weird XD. I'm glad dim not alone


----------



## Jaccart789 (Jul 13, 2014)

I think a soaping journal is an excellent idea!!!


----------



## Dorymae (Jul 13, 2014)

Try making your soaps with base notes and mid notes.  It is okay to blend base notes to get different scents.  They tend to last the longest and hold on a bit better over the long term.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 14, 2014)

I wouls start with the ones that do still have scent and make the ones that have little or no scent left nearer the time.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 14, 2014)

I agree with knowing how your scents last with time.  I have a couple that do tend to fade so I make those closer to the events I'm selling at.  However, the majority last and last.  I generally keep 1 bar from each batch and I have some almost 4 years old that still smell great.


----------



## kmarvel (Jul 18, 2014)

I am OCD on note taking for anything soap related!!!!  I think I am in good company.  haha


----------



## Jaccart789 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone!!!


----------

